# How to change toolpath origin



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello friends.
I have an question please.

How to change toolpath origin to move it to Y0 and X0 after creating it


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know anything about your software, but it is easy in vcarve. Just edit the work piece setup and choose a different x,y =0 position. That change should make recalculating all toolpaths mandatory, which is just a click of one button.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello bro. My software is ( Artcam ).
I just want to change the origin of the toolpath 

Thanks for your replaying anyway i will learn VCarve too lool i like learning


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hali Iliya said:


> Hello bro. My software is ( Artcam ).
> I just want to change the origin of the toolpath
> 
> Thanks for your replaying anyway i will learn VCarve too lool i like learning


 The picture you posted shows the xy datum position in the center. Isn't it easy to select the position you want and then save your file? should work. Right?


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey, MT Stringer.
Yeah exactly it's not easy to select transform origin for example when we create mew rectangle and after selecting it then we going to triple click on ( Transform Vector ) icon, then in transform left windows we change the origin of the rectangle and changing x and y to anywhere we want, i want do same thing with tool path i want to move it anywhere with rectangle or center it with the rectangle.


Thanks for your replay again


----------



## Hali Iliya (Nov 1, 2017)

MT Stringer said:


> The picture you posted shows the xy datum position in the center. Isn't it easy to select the position you want and then save your file? should work. Right?



I still need help sir, my problem is not solved


----------

